# How do I get my legs longer?



## Pippity (29 May 2014)

Not physically longer (although I wish that were possible) - just looking less as though I'm about to set off in the Grand National.

I videod my riding lesson next week, and nearly had a heart attack when I sat down to watch it. Suddenly, my instructor constantly telling me to lean back and keep my elbows bent makes far more sense!

But what really struck me is that I feel as though my legs are stretching down pretty well - but then I look at the video, and they're really, really not. (Forgive the quality of the pic - screengrab off the video.)







I know I have a _lot_ of faults in my riding, but for now I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to get my hips looser and my legs that bit longer?


----------



## puppystitch (29 May 2014)

Have you tried riding without stirrups?


----------



## twiggy2 (29 May 2014)

have some lessons on the lunge-ask to have them to improve your position and seat


----------



## Fides (29 May 2014)

It looks like your problem is in your hips (just like me  ). In theory, if you open your hip up and allow your thigh to fall it should lengthen your leg. Stirrup less work


----------



## Pippity (29 May 2014)

Right, no stirrups for me tomorrow, and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## puppystitch (29 May 2014)

Good luck! It's quite hard work


----------



## HaffiesRock (29 May 2014)

I really struggle with my legs too. I ride short, too short really so had lots of lessons stirrupless. I found my long legs without stirrups great for balance and position and felt much better. But then when I pick my stirrups back up at the same long length or a hole shorter, I just loose them all the time! When I get to a length where I don't lose them, they are too short again...


----------



## Mince Pie (29 May 2014)

I have a Tina Sederholm dvd and she says to imagine that your lower leg has been cut off at the knee, and your knees are very heavy. Also, loads of no stirrup work!


----------



## Pippity (29 May 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			I really struggle with my legs too. I ride short, too short really so had lots of lessons stirrupless. I found my long legs without stirrups great for balance and position and felt much better. But then when I pick my stirrups back up at the same long length or a hole shorter, I just loose them all the time! When I get to a length where I don't lose them, they are too short again...
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I did quite a lot of no-stirrup and lunge work about nine months back, and had that exact experience! Perhaps I'll just never use stirrups again. (Or perhaps not...)


----------



## Rosie'smum (29 May 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			I really struggle with my legs too. I ride short, too short really so had lots of lessons stirrupless. I found my long legs without stirrups great for balance and position and felt much better. But then when I pick my stirrups back up at the same long length or a hole shorter, I just loose them all the time! When I get to a length where I don't lose them, they are too short again...
		
Click to expand...

Im exactly the same! I actually feel more confident without a saddle at all and will willingly jump bigger!


----------



## JFTDWS (29 May 2014)

Unhelpfully, I really want to suggest you spend some time on "the rack" 







Other than that, no stirrups, bareback etc and making sure the sadde allows you to ride with a longer leg...  Good luck.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 May 2014)

Easy way to ride "longer" - ride in a treeless saddle!!! Honestly: I started riding in a treeless and it really does put you in a much deeper position and you have to have the stirrups longer.

I noticed the difference when I popped on my mare in her "treed" saddle; the stirrups I thought would be OK as they were on the same holes as I'd always ridden with in that saddle, but no, I needed to put them down two holes!!! 

Please note: IF you are going to buy a treeless, E-bay is a good place to look BUT you need to look for one of the main brands like Barefoot, Libra, Freeform, or Heather Moffat. Don't repeat don't be tempted by any of the cheapie "made in India" versions which are flooding e-bay coz the quality of them won't measure up and you may end up causing serious damage to your horse. 

Also: with a treeless saddle, bear in mind that you will need a saddle pad which goes underneath and this isn't an optional extra, it is an absolutely fundamental requirement for a treeless saddle. So don't scrimp on this, or be tempted to use an ordinary numnah. Best is to look for a "package", i.e. saddle plus pad, with girths, stirrup leathers and stirrups all included.

Just a suggestion anyway. Guaranteed to give you a nice, deep, classical, independent seat. But be aware it will exercise the muscles you never thought you had 

Sorry meant to say please feel free to PM me if you want to know any more about going treeless.


----------



## Pippity (29 May 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Easy way to ride "longer" - ride in a treeless saddle!!! Honestly: I started riding in a treeless and it really does put you in a much deeper position and you have to have the stirrups longer.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I'm on riding school horses, so don't have any choice in the saddle. :/


----------



## Pippity (29 May 2014)

JFTD said:



			Unhelpfully, I really want to suggest you spend some time on "the rack" 

Click to expand...

If it would work, I'd do it!


----------



## JFTDWS (29 May 2014)

Pippity said:



			If it would work, I'd do it!
		
Click to expand...

Never know unless you try!  

On a more helpful note, there are various exercises you can do to loosen your thighs/hips and sit deeper and longer in the leg.  If the horse is sensible, try lifting your legs away from the saddle and drawing it up towards you like a frog - when it goes back down, it should hang longer.  There's quite a few things like this (turning thighs out / lifting off saddle etc) you can do without stirrups to improve your basic position.  If mounted time is precious, you might be able to do them unmounted using a gymball or something...


----------



## Fides (29 May 2014)

Oh how could I forget - there is an Ebook called Pilates for equestrians. I have it on my iPad and it is fab to take to the yard to practice...


----------



## JillA (29 May 2014)

It looks to me as though you are sitting slightly too far back in the saddle, and sitting on your bum too. If you can hitch yourself further forward, so that you are just only ever so slightly behind the pommel (and as we were always taught, can have a flat hands width between you and the cantle) and more on your seat bones your legs will drop more. But do it without stirrups at first so your legs can hang as long as they like. At the moment you have what is unhelpfully termed a "chair seat" - make it less of a chair and more astride. Be warned though - it will stretch your thigh muscles if your horse is fairly wide like mine is. If he is very wide you won't be able to do much until you grow longer legs lol.


----------



## fuzzle (29 May 2014)

I was taught the old way, looking at the picture you grip with your knees, try relaxing your knee and putting your weight in your heel, look at the picture you have posted and look at your heel, your heel is up hence the gripping of the knee, at least try what i have posted, also you should notice if you put your weight in your heel and relax the knee you will really become straighter in the back and look forward not down hope this helps hun!!! xxxxxx


----------



## w1bbler (30 May 2014)

Looks to me like you are sitting in an armchair. It was always described to me as if the horse was taken away from under you would you be able to stand up or would you instantly fall on your backside.
There is a book called the classical seat by Sylvia loch that I read about 20 years ago, goes on a bit but might help you to understand your posture more.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 May 2014)

JFTD said:



			Unhelpfully, I really want to suggest you spend some time on "the rack" 







Other than that, no stirrups, bareback etc and making sure the sadde allows you to ride with a longer leg...  Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, that was my first thought when I read the thread title.  I would also recommend pilates or the alexander technique.  I remember some tortureous exercises I was made to do when learning to ride which was moving the leg outwards from hip for a few secs to widen seat.  I think I would struggle now!


----------

